# Εκστρατεία ΕΕ «ίση αμοιβή για ίση εργασία»,



## Elsa (Mar 4, 2010)

Καλή και άγια η εκστρατεία που ξεκίνησε η Ευρωπαϊκή Επιτροπή σε όλη την ΕΕ για να βοηθήσει στην αντιμετώπιση της διαφοράς στις αμοιβές ανδρών και γυναικών, μπας και γίνει επιτέλους αλήθεια το παλιό αίτημα «ίση αμοιβή για ίση εργασία», αλλά η αφίσα που βλέπω κάθε μέρα στο μετρό με μπερδεύει με το διφορούμενο μήνυμά της και έψαξα λίγο πώς είναι π.χ. η αντίστοιχη αγγλική.
Όταν λοιπόν η δική μας γράφει: 

Η εργασία
μας αξίζει το ίδιο;

(σε δύο σειρές, χωρισμένες έτσι), το αγγλικό κείμενο είναι:

Is our work
valued the same?

Στο πρώτο, εγώ «διαβάζω» ότι το ερώτημα είναι αν μας αξίζει και στους δυο να δουλεύουμε, ενώ στο δεύτερο, το μήνυμα είναι σαφώς αν η εργασία μας αμείβεται, αποτιμάται, με τον ίδιο τρόπο, που είναι και το ζητούμενο της εκστρατείας. Κάνω λάθος;


----------



## Palavra (Mar 4, 2010)

Εγώ το πρώτο το κατάλαβα όπως και στο αγγλικό όταν το πρωτοείδα στο μετρό, πάντως.


----------



## Elsa (Mar 4, 2010)

Δεν νομίζεις οτι το «μας» θα έπρεπε να είναι επάνω; Είναι σαν να θέλει να δώσει και ένα δεύτερο νόημα το οποίο εγώ, δεν αντιλαμβάνομαι...


----------



## Palavra (Mar 4, 2010)

Τώρα που το είπες, ναι. Αλλά ομολογώ ότι δεν το είχα προσέξει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 4, 2010)

Ο επιμελητής Δρ7χ (και ξάδελφος του Καίσαρα ) θα είχε ήδη ανεβάσει το «μας» επάνω... :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 4, 2010)

Δεν μας αξίζουν τέτοια ελληνικά.

Επειδή υπάρχει η σύνταξη «του αξίζει» (ΛΝΕΓ: *αξίζω* 5 (γ): (γ) (+γεν. προσ. αντων.) είμαι αντάξιος (για κάτι), μου πρέπει (κάτι): _του αξίζει καλύτερη τύχη | δεν μας άξιζε τέτοια μεταχείριση ύστερα από τόσες δεκαετίες προσφοράς στην υπηρεσία | της άξιζε αυτό που έπαθε_), κακώς είναι το «μας» στην κάτω σειρά. Άλλο αν καταλαβαίνουμε τι θέλει να πει το σλόγκαν επειδή ήδη έχουμε τη σημασία του στο μυαλό μας. Ίσως θα ήταν ακόμα πιο σωστό να γίνει «Αξίζει το ίδιο / η εργασία μας;».

Αλλά δεν είναι αυτό το ερώτημα έτσι κι αλλιώς, δεν είναι αυτό το αγγλικό. Η ερώτηση είναι: «Μετράει το ίδιο η εργασία μας;». Θεωρεί δεδομένο το ότι αξίζει το ίδιο, έτσι δεν είναι; Αλλά, όπως είπε η Έλσα, αλλιώς την αποτιμά η αγορά.


----------

